# Help me choose bike seat or such thing for baby.



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay, just a disclaimer to narrow the parameters of this thread: I have already read everything there is to read about babies and bicycles, on this forum and elsewhere. I MUST have a means of transporting my baby by bicycle available to me, regardless of whether he is yet 1 year of age. And I am making this post asking for people's opinions not on whether it is safe but on what method of baby bicycle transport is best and most workable.

With that, bicycling parents of babies and former babies, please tell me all about your bicycle seat, trailer or other means of transporting baby by bicycle. Complain about them, glow on about them. What worked for you, what didn't? What do you know about the ridiculous array of laws that New Jersey has probably made about this issue that I don't? Does anyone know if I will get arrested if I wear him in the carrier while riding my bicycle (which seems like the safest way to me right now as I don't ride in traffic and have never fallen off a bicycle unless I was doing something stupid and seemingly designed to cause one to fall off)?

I ESPECIALLY want to hear about it if you know of any littler-known means of riding on a bicycle with a baby OTHER than the seat that is ON the bicycle, that they're strapped into or the behind-trailer. Both give me a little concern for their own reasons, and I'm wondering if anyone knows about any other products or ways that are out there that are better or just more ingenious









Just a little background, my little guy is now 7.5 months old and has begun sitting up on the ground without any assistance. We do NOT intend to place him in a bicycle seat at this time but with him beginning to sit up, I see it as time to start looking into this issue so that we've done our research and know what we want to use when the time comes to use it. It may be that he's not ready or we're not ready with a seat before winter sets in, and in that case he'll be 1 [in Feb.] before Spring comes anyway.

Just for fun: Right now I use my friend's adult tricycle and I bungee his car seat into the big basket in the bag, with a blanket under it for added shock absorption, and ride around like I'm peddling food on a Chinese street







SO SAFE! I have TRIED to tip that thing over, it's a tank. He rides with a smile. I can borrow her bike mostly any time so that will hold me over til he's ready to sit up in a bike seat or something if need be.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.taga.nl/

This is what you need! Or something like this:

http://www.madsencycles.com/

if you could strap his carseat into it. Good luck.


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

You're right! I do need that!

I also need $3,000.









Thanks for the link though!


----------



## Caroline529 (Aug 2, 2006)

Bike seats and bike trailers can be safely used for babies over age 1. Other than front-mounted bike seats (mounted in front of the rider), I can't think of any other products to transport babies by bike. Bike seats and bike trailers are very safe if used properly (hitches and straps tight, follow the rules of the road, use of safety flags/reflective materials). Also I think that using a proper seat for your baby will make YOUR ride easier, as you will be less distracted and more efficient.

I would not carry a baby in a front or back carrier and ride. I wouldn't even do this on a bike path with no cars. Not trying to sound judgemental, but it's not safe at all. You could fall off your bike at any time - a rock/stick/hole, chain falling off, brake malfunction, an animal darting out in front of you. If you fell off your bike with your baby on your body...well, I can't even type it out. I'm sure there are cultures where this is done this regularly. But if something happened and you had to bring your baby to a hospital in NJ, you would be in a heap of trouble, irregardless of whether there is a law.

I have used a Co-Pilot Limo (Taxi model is good too) bike seat and it was great, easy to install, easy to get used to mounting/dismounting bike, and seemed very safe as the seat curves around the baby/toddler. I got mine off Cragslist for $40 which was a great investment. I think that most bike seats are fine, so you can probably find one for less, but it may be hard to install so make sure you can return.

I have also use a Burley Bike trailer, and it's fantastic. But even used, it was expensive. Other trailers are fine, but may not have as smooth a ride. A toddler would be OK with a bumpy ride, but it may too uncomfortable (cry alot) for a baby (unless you were to strap in infant carseat inside, buckle the baby in, and buckle the infant seat into the bike trailer).

You will also need a helmet. Many health insurance companies, public health departments, and hospitals give them away or sell them for low cost. A baby should wear the smallest size toddler helmet you can find and adjust the straps to be tight. If the helmet moves, have your baby wear a tight fitting hat underneath to help with fit. You might be able to get away with not wearing a helmet in a bike trailer, but if you get a bike seat (that attaches to the back of your bike) a helmet for your baby is a must. Absolutely.

Like I said, you will enjoy your ride more, travel further with less effort, and just all around feel better about riding if you make your baby as safe as possible.

My kids all loved both the bike seat and bike trailer. They are good for about a 60 minute ride, with 1 stop for a snack. So lots of mobility and fun!

HTH


----------



## gumboot_charlie (Jan 18, 2005)

We love travelling by bicycle with our LOs and have done so since DD was 18m. We use a Chariot corsaire, it is costly but we made the investment since we don't own a car. It has great suspension and folds up easily, kids are ok in it for up to an hour. You can get an infant sling for your smaller baby. Chariot also has a sidecar-style carrier if you want baby to be closer to your bicycle. My only complaint is that the seats are really upright so when DD falls asleep she ends up slumped over.
We always have our kids wear helmets in the trailer.
The only other type of carrier I've seen is a wooden bucket mounted on the front of a bike. It was a bigger kid in there, maybe 3 or 4.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amandala* 
You're right! I do need that!

I also need $3,000.









Thanks for the link though!

The Madsen is $1300--still expensive, but not totally outrageous for such a useful bike.


----------



## mumofboyz (Jul 11, 2008)

I cycle nearly every day with my LO in a trailer behind me (1.5-2 hours) and have been doing this since he was 8.5 months old. Because we are out on the road, every day, I wanted the safest, most comfortable option available for him. After tons of research, I determined that a quality trailer (not all trailers are equal) fit that bill. No, he does not wear a helmet while in the trailer.

We have the Chariot CX1. It was the only trailer I could find that had fully vented side panels (I didn't want my little guy overheating back there in the summertime). It has awesome suspension, a low profile that tracks beautifully behind the bike, and ample room for him to grow.

New Jersey bicycle law 39:4-12 appears to require that each passenger have his/her own seat, so yes I believe that wearing your baby while you bike is not only dangerous but also illegal. Here is link to laws in your state:
http://www.state.nj.us/transportatio...gulations.shtm

Good luck in your search!


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, my mom used to take me on her back in a back pack when I was a baby. Now I've taken my under 1 year olds in the trailer, or on the seat behind me. We have a front mounted seat, but it doesn't have as high a back, so not as comfortable for little ones. I have a friend who ahs put a car seat in her trailer, for infants, no problem. And I NEVER put a helmet on my baby in a trailer. Uncomfortable and not necessary.

i love this site

http://www.ski-epic.com/amsterdam_bicycles/

it gives great perspective on biking, without helmets, in a country that uses way more bikes than the US.

Good luck, op! I doubt you'll find much info here, though.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
i love this site

http://www.ski-epic.com/amsterdam_bicycles/

it gives great perspective on biking, without helmets, in a country that uses way more bikes than the US.

One of the big reasons there's no helmet law in the Netherlands is because mandatory helmet laws have been proven to reduce ridership--which in turn leads to lower health outcomes (greater incidence of obesity, heart disease, etc.) Ironically, requiring helmets may be the worst thing for our health and safety, statistically speaking.

Plus, we're statistically much more likely to sustain a head injury in a car accident than in a bicycle accident--but we don't wear helmets in cars (yet!)


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

OP, this is the seat we used with my DD as soon as she could sit up on her own. It mounts on the handle bars. There are cheaper American versions, but I haven't tried them out.

There's also a rear-mounted version of the Bobike, but I loved having her in front of me when she was little.

We also tried putting her in a car seat in a trailer, but she was miserable. Some kiddos don't mind though, so it's worth a try.

I also have a Bakfiets that we bought when we lived in the Netherlands, and it has a car seat attachment that you can buy. You're back to the high cost issue there though.

DH tried out one of those Madsen bikes last week, and he LOVED it as a cheaper alternative to the Bakfiets (and I believe it has a car-seat attachment too).


----------



## bugleg (May 31, 2008)

Very useful stuff. Wish I had the $$ for a Taga...

Does anyone have experience with a Weeride?


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

We love our Weeride! I don't drive, and we bike everywhere. Very, very stable, and very comfortable even for a smaller child. DD loves to go on the bike! She can see everything, and if she is sleepy, there is a padded flat piece at the front to rest on. And I love that I can see her at all times.

Btw, here in Sweden biking with children is very common, and the doctors recommend waiting until between 8 months and one year, once the baby's head is stable enough to hold up a helmet, and baby strong and stable enough to sit upright in the seat.


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

I haven't read all the responses in detail yet, but...

We have a Chariot sidecarrier http://www.chariotcarriers.com/engli...idecarrier.php

I love it because it doesn't wag behind. Your "compact" in that the child is right next to the bike and so you are generally the length cars "expect". Plus, it is a very stable arrangement AND you can talk to the child and see them as you ride.

I'm also a big fan of modifications to an adult trike. The trike gives stability and the baby is within the frame of the bike. It also makes the weight of the baby AND whatever else you have more stable. Like this: http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/6295146


----------



## maeby (Nov 4, 2007)

i just bought the madsen! i should get it by the end of the week! i am so so so stoked!

review to come!


----------



## Watershippy (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG the Chariot sidecarrier looks so awesome!! Thanks for sharing.

I am anxiously awaiting the Madsen review as well


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw a Chariot trailer with an infant insert that looked stable. It was like a hammock with straps inside the trailer. Anyone have any input about that? I'd bet you could get something like that for the sidecar too.

(We are moving right near a riding trail and I am not waiting for the unborn babe to turn 1 before I take him out.)

ETA: REI's website says it doesn't work with the sidecar and it is only for strolling. Seriously, they're killing me.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

The WEE RIDE is the best.

FRONT facing. Between your arms. Centre of the bike. IF your bike ever tipped, your arms would wrap around them. Front facing means that you can talk with them and see what they are doing at all times, plus they get to see what's around them, not your rearend. FIVE STARS. Padded hand rest for the baby, foot slots, lightweight, yet really sturdy.

Made in Canada. Bought mine at Canadian Tire.

I would use it at around one year.

We LOVE our seat. LOVE IT.

Trin.

http://www.weeride.com/Kangaroo-Cent...icycle-Carrier

ADDED: Please use a helmet. Both of you. A toddler helmet will fit your baby with extra padding.

When just FALLING off of a bike your head picks up about 20 km/hr, not even taking into account a collision.

A concussion can last you a life time, a head injury can kill you or make you a much different person than before. Your mind is who you are, and your mind depends on a healthy brain.

My classmate hit a parked car when she was 12 years old. She used to play soccer. She is now unable to walk/speak/eat/go to the bathroom. She hit head-first, her helmet was hanging off of her handle bars 'cause she wanted to look cool.

Anyone who refuses to wear a helmet while engaged in sports should visit the head injury ward of their local hospital.

It takes a _few seconds_ to put on a helmet, and that simple action could prevent a devastating injury. It just isn't worth not doing it.

Trin.


----------



## bugleg (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback--I was already leaning towards the weeride, and now I can order one!


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

This looks brilliant, but after looking at the picture, I can't help thinking you don't use this seat if you have HUGE boobs!









Fortunately, I am an honorary member of the IBTC (on hiatus while breastfeeding)










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty* 
The WEE RIDE is the best.

FRONT facing. Between your arms. Centre of the bike. IF your bike ever tipped, your arms would wrap around them. Front facing means that you can talk with them and see what they are doing at all times, plus they get to see what's around them, not your rearend. FIVE STARS. Padded hand rest for the baby, foot slots, lightweight, yet really sturdy.

Made in Canada. Bought mine at Canadian Tire.

I would use it at around one year.

We LOVE our seat. LOVE IT.

Trin.

http://www.weeride.com/Kangaroo-Cent...icycle-Carrier


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

When my LO was about 11 months we bought an iBert front-mounting seat. We love it and so does my little one. It feels stable and I love being able to interract with him. However, we did also get a trailer for rides when he is likely to fall asleep, because in the iBert there was nowhere for his head to go and he lolled around very awkwardly! he still loves that seat for shorter rides, but we use the trailer for longer rides, especially to haul groceries, etc. I also like using the trailer because it offers my LO some shade.

I think the Chariot sidecarrier looks so cool, but it wouldn't work for us because we do a lot of city riding and I don't think the width would work for us.

We ALWAYS use a helmet in the iBert-- if you have a seat like that and need to get a helmet for your LO, you may find resistance when you go to buy it. My husband couldn't find a bike shop that would sell us a helmet before our son was a year old.

we don't use a helmet in the trailer--I don't think they're designed for helmet-wearing, and when he tried using a helmet it just made my son really uncomfortable. we read to stuff a pillow behind his back so there would be room for the helmet, but I didn't want to compromise the straps, etc., by adding cushioning. Our trailer has tipped a couple times (once because it was hit by a slow-moving car), and my son has been fine--he jsut tipped sideways with the trailer and said "Wow!!!"

I do have friends who have strapped carseats into trailers for younger babies, and it looks comfy. I don't know if it works to resist the bumpy-ness?


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bugleg* 
Thanks for the feedback--I was already leaning towards the weeride, and now I can order one!

I can't say enough about it, really. Whenever I take DD out in it, I am asked about the seat, so I left the company sticker on it so folks can find out about it if they see it parked somewhere. We don't have a car, so it is getting a lot of use.

The one thing I do change though, is that I pin the tether strap ends together, as the fabric webbing is quite slippery, and it can slip out of the clips. Hasn't been a problem for us, but I do take the extra step of using a diaper pin just to take extra care.

Have fun!

Trin.

Oh, sorry. Yes, a trailer with strapping is probably different. I thought you meant bike-riding without a helmet.









Yes, you will get a bit of static looking for a baby bike helmet, but the toddler ones have fit DD fine since she started on the bike at 1 year old.


----------



## fjernsyn (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
One of the big reasons there's no helmet law in the Netherlands is because mandatory helmet laws have been proven to reduce ridership--which in turn leads to lower health outcomes (greater incidence of obesity, heart disease, etc.) Ironically, requiring helmets may be the worst thing for our health and safety, statistically speaking.

I wanted to add to this that another reason requiring helmets makes us less safe is that by far the greatest threat to bicyclists is posed by cars (not from tipping over while strolling along, as a lot of non-bicyclists I've talked to seem to think). It has been demonstrated over and over again that as bicycle ridership in a given city goes up, accidents level out or decrease. That is to say that the more bicyclists there are, the more used to seeing bicyclists motorists are, and so they're more likely to look for them when making right turns, etc. Also, the more bicyclists there are, the more drivers who also bike there are, and being aware of both situations makes one a much safer road user, whether by bike or by car.

So, I'm not saying that any of you should stop wearing helmets or that you shouldn't put one on your kid if they're in an open child seat. But do realize that it's not the be-all end-all of safety to wear a helmet. On a bike you're already very exposed. There are situations where the helmet will make a difference between life and death, but if you're hit by a car when bicycling, you're not likely to do well, no matter what is on your head. Those who advocate that it's OK not to wear a helmet do have a well-researched strategy - they're not bucking the standard wisdom just for the heck of it.


----------



## fjernsyn (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, and my number one suggestion for you would be to add an Xtracycle to your bicycle, then a PeaPodLT .

This is by far the cheapest, safest, and most versatile option for you. The Xtracycle attaches to your bike, extending the wheel base and adding what they call freeloaders, which are just big pockets that you can fit anything into. Just yesterday I hauled 6 half-gallon canning jars and 50 pounds of groceries home, no problem. Add the PeaPod seat and you've got a great seat for your child until they're four years old. You can also add a second one behind the first, if you choose to.

All of those features are great, but a trailer would do the same things, right? Well, this is where the Xtracycle excels. Once your child outgrows the seat, they (and two of their friends) can sit on "snap deck", which is the skateboard looking platform. Trailers have a much lower weight limit than would allow for this many kids. As your child is learning to ride his or her own bike, the Xtracycle is helpful because you can carry that bike along with you in case your child gets tired. And once your children are fully riding their own bikes, you'll still find a million ways to use the storage and hauling capacity of the Xtracycle.

Reading back over all that, I realize I sound like an Xtracycle rep, which I wish I was. I don't even have kids yet, but I have one and it's awesome. It rides just like a normal bicycle, which I promise you is a good thing. The idea of a trike might seem more stable, but once you're actually going, a bicycle is a lot more maneuverable, especially when dealing with turns and cross-slopes. It's also nicer than a trailer, because it's always attached, I've heard a lot of people say that they don't mind that their trailer isn't attached, because then they only use it when they need it. Well, I've had so many random "oh s%*t" moments on my way home from school or whatever, when I realize I need to pick up dinner, or someone wants me to take a huge, bulky item home. I was so glad that I had that extra room available to me, even though I hadn't planned on it.

OK, end sales pitch.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty* 
ADDED: Please use a helmet. Both of you. A toddler helmet will fit your baby with extra padding.

When just FALLING off of a bike your head picks up about 20 km/hr, not even taking into account a collision.

A concussion can last you a life time, a head injury can kill you or make you a much different person than before. Your mind is who you are, and your mind depends on a healthy brain.

My classmate hit a parked car when she was 12 years old. She used to play soccer. She is now unable to walk/speak/eat/go to the bathroom. She hit head-first, her helmet was hanging off of her handle bars 'cause she wanted to look cool.

Anyone who refuses to wear a helmet while engaged in sports should visit the head injury ward of their local hospital.

It takes a _few seconds_ to put on a helmet, and that simple action could prevent a devastating injury. It just isn't worth not doing it.

Trin.

For me, it's always best to argue by using statistics, rather than by anecdote. I could easily give you an equal number of anecdotes of people I know who sustained horrific injuries in car accidents. Please don't make biking sound more dangerous than it is--you are statistically more likely to sustain a life-threatening brain injury while riding in a car, yet I doubt you are wearing a helmet there.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

I love our Burley Cub trailer. I purchased this yrs ago when my middle son was just short of 1 and have used it ever since, it's just incredibly versatile.

This particular model has a hard-shell bottom and so is perfect for hauling all kinds of things when not carrying babies (100 lb capacity I believe). It also has a suspension so that the ride isn't as rough for a little one as the cheaper trailer I used to own. I did have an infant helmet for DS#1 that I used before he could fit a toddler helmet well, ours was by Bell.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fjernsyn* 
I wanted to add to this that another reason requiring helmets makes us less safe is that by far the greatest threat to bicyclists is posed by cars (not from tipping over while strolling along, as a lot of non-bicyclists I've talked to seem to think). It has been demonstrated over and over again that as bicycle ridership in a given city goes up, accidents level out or decrease. That is to say that the more bicyclists there are, the more used to seeing bicyclists motorists are, and so they're more likely to look for them when making right turns, etc. Also, the more bicyclists there are, the more drivers who also bike there are, and being aware of both situations makes one a much safer road user, whether by bike or by car.

So, I'm not saying that any of you should stop wearing helmets or that you shouldn't put one on your kid if they're in an open child seat. But do realize that it's not the be-all end-all of safety to wear a helmet. On a bike you're already very exposed. There are situations where the helmet will make a difference between life and death, but if you're hit by a car when bicycling, you're not likely to do well, no matter what is on your head. Those who advocate that it's OK not to wear a helmet do have a well-researched strategy - they're not bucking the standard wisdom just for the heck of it.

In Sweden, where I live at the moment (I am Swedish), most people have a bike, and do use it for transport (alongside cars, young people rarely own cars, and it is often easier and quicker to bike somewhere than drive). And there are lot of bike lanes. While cars is a risk, I've never been hit by a car, neither has anyone in my family. However, I've crashed twice, once when a stick was poking up out of the road, and due to rain I didn't see it, the other was a crash with another biker. The problem with having a lot of bikers is that some pople bike very fast, and don't look out. When they come racing around a corner and drive into you, you don't stand a chance. My brother has also had two accidents due to ice, or slippery roads. Accidents while biking are common, and most of the time you survive (my broher had a helmet, and got a concussion, for example). If you are hit by a car however, your chances are a lot less. A helmet may save you, it may not. But it often makes a huge difference in a car-less crash!


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2201881147

very cool photo of an infant car seat being transported by bike...


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Any reviews on the Madsen?

I have the xtracycle with peapod and I like it, but the kids don't seem too thrilled. Since I have to push it up the hill anyway since I'm out of shape, I might sell and try the Madsen.


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

Resurrecting this thread to ask you guys who bike with babes--how soon can you put one in a weeride? Our 6 m/o is well on his way to sitting up unassisted (he already can, but if he lunges for something, he faceplants...) We'd like to put him in a weeride before his first birthday, but obviously I'm going to go the safest route. He's a big chunky strong baby and I think he'd be ok in a month or so. Any thoughts?


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mormontreehugger* 
Resurrecting this thread to ask you guys who bike with babes--how soon can you put one in a weeride? Our 6 m/o is well on his way to sitting up unassisted (he already can, but if he lunges for something, he faceplants...) We'd like to put him in a weeride before his first birthday, but obviously I'm going to go the safest route. He's a big chunky strong baby and I think he'd be ok in a month or so. Any thoughts?

I don't think babies that age can have strong enough necks to control their heads, especially with the added weight of a helmet. You might also struggle to find a helmet to fit him. I would wait until he is at least a year, unless you can get a cargo bike and install an infant bucket in it.


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

Also waiting to hear some more Madsen reviews---we've got a 3.5 month old and are currently trying to decide if we want to invest in the Madsen or the Xtracycle/Peapod set up....


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexsam* 
I haven't read all the responses in detail yet, but...

We have a Chariot sidecarrier http://www.chariotcarriers.com/engli...idecarrier.php

I love it because it doesn't wag behind. Your "compact" in that the child is right next to the bike and so you are generally the length cars "expect". Plus, it is a very stable arrangement AND you can talk to the child and see them as you ride.



I have a Chariot Sidecar, too, here in bike happy Portland, OR. I love it, and have been using it for quite a while with my now 30 month old. She was sitting up at 4.5 months, and I think I was using the trailer a little before she was 1, though I was slightly hesitant in that she'd be "forward facing" when she wasn't doing that in the car yet. I far prefer having her right next to me where I feel more in control of the situation as far as where I am relative to cars, and can see what's going on with her. I do have her wear a helmet in the side car, but that's just part of my educating her that bikes always go with helmets. She has to wear her helmet on her trike and balance bike, too. I preferred to go with a hard and fast bike=helmet rather than negotiate it in different situations. She's fallen happily asleep, helmet and all, on many occasions.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty* 
The WEE RIDE is the best.

FRONT facing. Between your arms. Centre of the bike. IF your bike ever tipped, your arms would wrap around them. Front facing means that you can talk with them and see what they are doing at all times, plus they get to see what's around them, not your rearend. FIVE STARS. Padded hand rest for the baby, foot slots, lightweight, yet really sturdy.


This is what we have and I LOVE it.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

We have a Bell baby seat that mounts behind the bike seat. do NOT get that one, the straps are useless b/c they just loosen as you ride/the kid moves around the slightest bit. I dont get how the straps are supposed to actually hold the child in b/c they are just held to the seat itself through a hole and then the ends folded over and sewn.

It works fine for my 2.5yr old who can sit still and hold on, but I wouldnt do it for a baby.

I would guess that a front mounted seat would be good for you so you can actually keep an eye on him while you ride. Of course, I wouldnt let ds ride on a bike until he was nearly 2, b/c even at 18months he was jiggling all over the place just riding on the sidewalks (and this was a kid who could lift his head and look around from birth)

Please make sure you find a proper helmet, one that is super light weight and fits well.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

We have a Chariot double Cheetah and I love it. We started using it when my oldest was 4 and youngest just under a year. Initially we didn't use it as a trailer but as a jogger and it's awesome for that as well.

It's definitely pricey-ish but not $1300 pricey. The Cougar is kushier and has some nicer features than the Cheetah, but it works just fine for us. You can also rig it up for X-country skiing which is a nice option.

http://www.chariotcarriers.com/english/html/cheetah.php

We paid under $600 for it brand new almost 3 years ago


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We decided to go the bakfiets route because it was the only thing I could find that could easily transport 4 kids at once.

Our bicycle built for FIVE

There is now a much more affordable bakfiets being sold in the USA: Double Dutch Bicycles , though it's still quite pricey and I have yet to read any reviews (hoping to go test ride one sometime this spring). Ours cost about twice as much as the one I linked to (we saved for a year and then added in our bit of the "stimulus" package a couple years ago), but we have never regretted buying it. It is high-quality, solid and fabulous. I have read some less-wonderful things about the quality of the Madsen, but that was when they first came out, so things may have changed.

Before we got the bakfiets, I was biking with my twins in a Burley Trailer and my then-baby in a front-mounted iBert seat. I started biking with my 3rd baby when he was 8 months old. He had been holding his head up since birth (all of our kids have done this), and could sit unassisted from 4 months. So, in many ways he was probably more like a typical 1-year-old. He had NO trouble holding his head up with a helmet on (helmets these days really hardly weigh anything at all). What I didn't like about this set-up was that when my baby would fall asleep, there was no place for him to put his head. That seemed a bit sketchy. So I tried to time my rides around his nap schedule, but of course that can be quite difficult.

With our current baby, I have installed a car seat in the front of our bakfiets for him. I started biking with him about a month ago, when he was nearly 7 months old. I probably would have started earlier if it weren't for the WINTER factor. But I don't think I would have felt comfortable before he was 3 months old. He does wear a helmet, but does not need to hold his head up in our current set-up (though he certainly could; he too has been sitting unassisted since 4 months and is now standing unassisted at nearly 8 months).

I've been riding the bakfiets with my kids for almost 2 years now, and feel incredibly comfortable with it. I know what the risks are, and they feel completely acceptable to me. I love the lifestyle that biking everywhere gives us.

Hoping that we just see families biking more and more and more in the coming years . . .

Lex


----------



## Melanie_7773 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
I don't think babies that age can have strong enough necks to control their heads, especially with the added weight of a helmet.

This seems to be the conventional wisdom, but I, for one, don't buy it. Or at least, while it may be true for some babies it's certainly not true for all, and probably not even most. Certainly both of my kids were plenty strong enough by 6 months to control their heads on a relatively smooth ride. And a good bike helmet barely weighs anything at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
You might also struggle to find a helmet to fit him.

This, on the other hand, could be a serious problem for someone planning on using a bike-mounted seat. My son was about 8 months old when I went looking for a helmet for him. (He started walking a couple of weeks later and was full-out running by 10 months, so the idea that he wouldn't be able to hold his head up at that age was kind of laughable.) I called around the entire city, and eventually ended up driving an hour out of town to purchase a Specialized Small-fry toddler helmet, advertized to fit from 44 cm. It was still too big for a good fit. Most of the more readily available brands start at 47 or 48 cm. In my case I was using a trailer with a 5-pt harness and a rollcage, so the helmet was less about safety and more about establishing the habit (and not having to explain to my then 3-year-old why her brother didn't need a helmet). But if I'd been planning on something like the WeeRide the helmet would have been a big problem for me.

Also, when I was doing the research on this last summer I was unable to find a single shred of evidence supporting the idea that it was unsafe for older babies to ride in a bike seat or trailer. There were lots of references stating it as fact, and theorizing why it might be true. But no studies, no research, no evidence of any kind. It seemed to be more about equipment manufacturers trying to avoid even the suggestion of liability (and quite reasonably so - nobody wants to be implicated in the injury of a baby, even if the law and the truth is ultimately on their side).

So to the parent wondering if a 7-month-old is big enough for a WeeRide, I'd say you know your own child best. If he's big and strong and has good head control (and you can find a helmet that fits) then I don't see why a WeeRide would be any less safe at 7 months than at 12 months, or 24 months, or any other arbitrary age.


----------

